# Monty B-221 1995



## b.m. (8. Oktober 2001)

Hi an euch Trialer da draußen!

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich des Monty X-Lite´s Baujahr 1995! Ich hoff das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. Ist der X-Lite Vorbau von 95 durch den neuren Vorbau von 98 austauschbar? Kann man den alte Rahmen durch denn 2000 X-Lite Rahmen austauschen? Sind alle Teile des neuen X-Lite´s mit dennen des 95´ziger X-Lite kompatibel? Wieviel ist ein neuwertiges X-Lite aus dem Jahr 1995 noch wert? 

Big THX,

für eure Antworten,

-Bernd


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Oktober 2001)

Serwunke!
Ist das 95er das mit den Lila Felgen und dem geraden lila Lenker?Also das 96er hatte die roten Felgen und neon gelbe Race line Bremsen. Dann muss das 95er das mit den lila Felgen sein denk ich mal. Also ich würd mal sagen dass das kein Problem sein dürfte die neuen Parts/Rahmen an das 95er zu schrauben. Aber frag lieber noch mal bei Felix Krahnstöver von www.monty-fahrradimport.de nach, der weiss das bestimmt besser. 
Wenn das Bike noch sehr gut in Schuss ist und fast neu aussieht, dann bekommst du dafür aber trozdem nich viel mehr als 600-800 Schleifen denk ich. Wenn überhaupt so viel! Ein 95er Modell is schon ziemlich alt! 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

